# Food for our get together



## Curdog (Mar 14, 2000)

I have access to a bunch of domestic rabbits we could barbeque- how does that sound? Also, my wife said the two of us could whip up pancakes and other stuff for the morning.


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I would like 2 please!!  I have never had rabbit so I would love to try it. I am willing to help cook whatever in the morning as well as for dinner.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

I have had rabbit but I don't remember how it tastes, I was a kid. I bet its yummy with some bullseye bbq sauce on it. As for the pancakes and the cooking, Thanks and you are hired. I don't remember who all has volunteered to cook, but all of them are welcome. If we end up with too many cooks we can always draft some for other tasks.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

OK, forget the pig  Sign me up for sampling some wild game!! I think that it would be nice for all to have some meat to try that they have never had before, me as one  I have some venison for dinner as well as some venison jerkey that I can make before hand. If others can bring some wild game, I would love to try some: duck, turkey, goose, squirel, whatever....... The more variety the better!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Slurp! I may not have time for any shooting or anything with all this food.

------------------
Sarge


----------



## capt. sharpstick (Apr 24, 2000)

Forget the pig???????


----------



## capt. sharpstick (Apr 24, 2000)

If you are serious about my bringing out the pit for a pig barbecue, here's how it might work. My hunting buddy, and venison processor, is a meat buyer for a major Michigan grocery chain. Depending on when the event is scheduled, we would get the pig "at cost". Whatever the cost is at the time (around $ 1- $ 1.50/lb) would be what we would get at the time. To smoke up a whole hog would require about 8 to 10 hours before the party begins, so you see some planning is required. It all depends on how many are coming out, and when we are getting together. I think that some BBQ would only add to this event.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Capt. Sharp....
I made a comment a few posts ago, that if someone had the committment to roast up an oinker, we should go for it. About that time, other ideas started popping up. If you will download the schedule of events (not in stone) and a sign up sheet and check them out, we may very well still have the means to do the pig.

As it stands I only have 2 completed sign up sheets and so I don't know if there are any events that can be deleted to make time for others etc. I think everyone will get more excited and start handing me information as soon as we have the time and place tied down.

I hope that will be very soon (days not weeks) maybe even hours from right now.

Hunter333 is obviously just thinking lets go for someting and not really against having moist supple roast pork for the late meal.

------------------
Sarge

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 05-25-2000).]


----------



## Allen Glore (Jan 18, 2000)

Who could I send a food donation to. I will donate some King Crab and pay for the shipping. Somebody send me an address to ship to or who ever is the closest to a major airport let me know.

[email protected]

------------------
AlleninAlaska


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

I did not mean forget the pig if it is possible. I read Sarges thoughts and agreed that no one had, at the time, agreed to spend that much time roasting a pig. If someone is willing, I would LOVE to have some roasted pig as well as whatever else anyone can bring. Sorry Capt, did not mean to offend  As for the King crab, someone please get that address to Al, ASAP!


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Allen, that is simply the best offer I've ever heard. I live right near Capital City Airport in Lansing, and can pick up whatever you'd like to send. I have a freezer which is not full. I haven't a clue about how to cook King Crab (or any other crab for that matter) but am willing to learn. I give you more details later. I sure wish you could come be with us, but your post makes it sound like you can't.

Do you suppose I'd be in trouble if the Crab didn't make to the outing?

Letting me bring the crab is a little bit like having your dog guard your steak when you have to leave the table.

------------------
Sarge

[This message has been edited by Sarge (edited 05-25-2000).]


----------



## Hunter333 (Jan 19, 2000)

Sarge, no need to worry about how to cook the crab, I have done it many times  As to whether or not it makes it there, I am SURE that you will have no problem getting it there. If not, I will be talking to Al as to whether or not he shipped it to you See you all tonight at the campfire.


----------



## Sarge (Apr 25, 2000)

Sarge and Al are the same guy so report me all you will.

------------------
Sarge


----------

